# Anno 1800 - Spielbarkeitsstudie mit Broadwell



## drebbin (21. April 2019)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,

ich habe das aktuelle Spiel: Anno 1800 mit meinem Prozessor, einem i7-5775C, auf Kern- und Taktskalierung, sowie den Einfluss des Detailgrades auf die Leistung getestet und möchte euch hier meine Ergebnisse mitteilen.
Auch wenn meine CPU einen, recht verbreiteten, Aufbau von 4Kernen mit 8Threads anbietet möchte ich auf folgendes Hinweisen: Durch die Broadwell (non-E!) Besonderheit des vorhandenen L4-Caches von 128MB sind die Ergebnisse nur mit gutem Wissen zum IPC-Verhältnis eurer CPU`s zum Haswell-Nachfolger zu beurteilen. Als groben Richtwert kann man festhalten das Broadwell(non-E) ~ 15-20% mehr IPC besitzt als Haswell, natürlich vorrausgesetzt das Spiel weiß den Cache zu nutzen.
Da Anno 1800 mit simulierten Kernen nur sehr spärlich arbeitet und Leistungssteigerungen fast ausschließlich durch Takt,IPC und die Anzahl an physischen Kernen bestimmt sind, kann ich leider keine Prognose für die Leistung nativer 6(+) Kerner erstellen. Dafür dient dieser Thread eher dazu, dass sich alle Leser mit älteren bzw. Budget-CPU, sowie Notebookspieler ein Bild davon machen können wie Anno1800 auf Ihren Systemen laufen wird. 

Zuerst einmal die Angaben zum Testsystem:

RAM: 2*8Gb @ 2400MHz@ 10-12-12-31-1T
Installationsort: SSD
GPU: Radeon Vega 64 | GPU: 1500MHz | HBM: 1040MHz 
Grafiktreiber: 19.4.2

Benchszene: PCGH

Test 1: Leistung bei maximalem Detailgrad, ausschließlich DX12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man deutlich erkennen kann, ist Anno 1800 extrem CPU-limitiert. An volle Detailstufe ist mit einem nativen Dualcore nicht zu denken. Eine Verdopplung der Kernzahl bringt 50% Mehrleistung und man kommt mit einer Fähigkeit zum Leiden sogar in spielbare Regionen. Wenn bei 4Kernen noch HT hinzukommt hat man im Spiel leider quasi nichts davon. Das CPU-Limit ist insofern bemerkenswert, dass beim Wechsel von 1280*720 auf 3840*2160, also auf die 9fache Pixelmenge, ein Leistungsverlust von lediglich knap 10% zu verzeichnen ist.

Test 2: Spielbarkeitstest, Voreinstellung: Hoch, Wuselfaktor: Hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hohen Detailgrad habe ich nicht nur in verschiedenen Takt und Kernskalierungen durchlaufen lassen, sondern nun ebenfalls dabei die beiden zur Verfügung stehenden API`s vergleichen.
Bringt DX12 einen Vorteil zu DX11? Ja, definitiv. Für native Dual-Cores wird es (Zitat PCGH quasi zur Mindestvoraussetzung. Einen reinen Dual-Core beschleunigt die moderne API um 35% und das sogar unabhängig von HT. 
Ich habe hier die Konfiguration eines reinen Quadcore`s bewusst mit geringerer Taktrate in diesen Vergleich hineingezogen. Da die meisten Budget- und Notebook-CPU`s mit all-core Taktraten um die 3GHz arbeiten kann man hier relativ direkt herauslesen wie die eigene Leistung ausfallen wird. Auch hier bringt die moderne API mit +36% wieder über ein Drittel als Leistungsgewinn.


Test 3: Spielbarkeitstest: Voreinstellung Mittel, Wuselfaktor: Mittel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschluss noch ein Test für diejenigen, deren CPUs mehr als 2 Genationen vor Broadwell erschienen sind (Sandy-Bridge etc) und damit grob auf 70% IPC einer Broadwell-CPU kommen wollte ich testen welche Leistung bei mittlerer Detailstufe zu erwarten ist. Auch hier ist wieder einer klarer Leistungsplus zu verzeichnen beim Wechsel von DX11 auf DX12. Interessanterweise kann DX12 bei einem reinen Dualcore ein Drittel weniger Takt komplett auffangen. Als Fazit zur Spielbarkeit kann man festhalten, wer einen nativen 4Kerner hat wird auch mit 8 Jahre alten CPUs in Anno 1800 seine Siedlung ausbauen können. Wie es mit den damaligen FX-Prozessoren von AMD aussieht kann ich durch die Modulbauweise nicht einschätzen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim lesen, Kritik ist erwünscht.
Ob ihr mich Frank oder drebbin nennt - ihr habt beide Recht


----------



## hanfi104 (21. April 2019)

Sehr schöner Test! Danke Frank


----------



## Nazzy (21. April 2019)

Danke , Drebbin !


----------



## Cleriker (22. April 2019)

Du hast dir ja richtig Arbeit gemacht. Danke dafür. Hat's denn wenigstens auch etwas Spass gemacht?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (22. April 2019)

Also meine eigene Siedlung hat knapp 200 Einwohner [emoji38] 

Da die meisten CPU-Tests die Leistung bei maximalen Details wiedergeben, aber nicht unter dem Aspekt welche CPU-Konfiguration quasi als praktische Mindestvoraussetzung benötigt wird, war das meiner Ansicht nach mal eine willkommene Abwechslung.

Ich hatte Spaß daran,danke. Ich hätte mehr Spaß aus technischer Nerd-Sicht wenn Anno 1800 Vulkan statt DX benutzen würde. Aber wenn man sich sprichwörtlich ansieht welche Detailgrad das Entwicklungsteam aus 2 bzw 4Kernen bin ich trotzdem beeindruckt.

Wenn meine CPU mehr Kerne hätte, hätte ich mehr zum testen. 
Zen 2 ich hör dir trapsen  

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------

